# ?

## 213

:

         ,            .
              ,   ,  ,   ()     .


: 

 .       ,    .          ,    ?     (   5   )           .     ?

        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 213

> 


  .

      ?       ,      ?

----------


## Lelu

,       ,   ,   ,      / ,      , .    ..,       .

----------


## 213

> ,       ,   ,   ,      / ,      , .    ..,       .


  .

       .        40-50

----------


## Andyko

> 40-50


,

----------


## 213

> ,


 .      .

----------


## 213

.         ,        .            .    ?

         .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 213

> 


.      ,     .           .            .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 2007

> .


  :Wow:

----------


## 7272

> .


           .

----------


## .

> ,       ,   ,   ,      / ,      , .    ..,       .


 -  .     90-       :Wink:      .

----------


## 213

. :

      ,        (   )                  .     .    ,  -    ,    .   .                 ,  !!!!      (      ,   )      . :      ?

----------


## planol

> (      ,   )      .


     ?       (  ) ,  .
     .

----------


## 213

> ?       (  ) ,  .
>      .


                  .              ,      .      .         .

----------


## Kommandor

> .


   -

----------


## 7272

,      . 
  /   .
 - ,     ..

----------


## 213

> ,      . 
>   /   .
>  - ,     ..


 !

    ,         ?  

        ""       (, ,  ).

PS:      ,       .                     .       .

----------


## Lisaya

.   ( )    ,    .   ""   .

----------


## 213

.       .            ?                     .

----------


## 7272

:


  .
..    .

----------


## 7272

?     .       .

----------


## 213

.

----------

